# I hate Itunes



## RamistThomist (Aug 31, 2007)

My ipod is officially dead, so now I can hate on Itunes with a clear conscience. I have tried, dozens of times, to turn a lecture on a cd into an mp3. It theoretically says it has imported CD, yet I can't transfer it to a playlist on itunes, nor to a folder on my computer.


----------



## jtbdad (Aug 31, 2007)

Try a Zune


----------



## jbergsing (Aug 31, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> My ipod is officially dead, so now I can hate on Itunes with a clear conscience. I have tried, dozens of times, to turn a lecture on a cd into an mp3. It theoretically says it has imported CD, yet I can't transfer it to a playlist on itunes, nor to a folder on my computer.


Although you are about the only person I've heard is having problems, I'm sure you're not alone. Google your problem and I'd bet you'll find an answer out there. 

BTW, those Zunes can't even be compared to the iPod.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 31, 2007)

jtbdad said:


> Try a Zune



What is that?


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 31, 2007)

I've had multiple problems with itunes and my ipod. My older ipod couldnt be charged all the way... and if it was, it would freeze in a certain spot and i would ahve to wait for it to die. IPODS SUCK!!!  (even though i still use one)


----------



## Scott (Sep 4, 2007)

iTunes is very intuitive. I am surprised that you are having problems with it. 

Here is what I do for importing lectures. I put the CD in. When it asks if I want to download to library, I click no. I create a new playlist. I then drag all of the CD items to the new playlist and it copies them in there. It has worked for me on countless lectures.


----------



## Scott (Sep 4, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> jtbdad said:
> 
> 
> > Try a Zune
> ...


Microsoft's MP3 player.


----------



## jsup (Sep 6, 2007)

iTunes is trash. However, I still use it because of all the other softwares I've used for my iPod don't work well. Nothing does what iTunes does.

The Zune cannot be compared to the iPod. Actually, the iPod is still the best mp3 (or mp4) player on the market.

I use a converting software that converts my files to iPod format. It solved a ton of my problems.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 6, 2007)

Microsoft??? Who is that? Isn't that a third party software company that makes utilities?

iTunes is the standard, it's the answer to all your questions. Which is more biblically accurate - a paedobaptist argument or a credobaptist? Answer: iTunes. See! What a wonderful killer app.


----------



## Israelite (Sep 6, 2007)

I use sony 20gb mp3 players, i think they're super cool and the battery lasts for 30 hours a time.


----------



## SEAGOON (Sep 6, 2007)

My wife recently got me what is usually called a "CHIPod" a Chinese Mp4 player. Trust me, if anything can teach you to love your Ipod, it's one of those. Eventually after a month of tinkering with it to get it to play sermons, I managed to erase a necessary settings file and it ended up reverting to Chinese Language only. I'd offer to give it away to any Chinese speakers on the board, but I sense that this infernal contraption wouldn't be a blessing even then.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 6, 2007)

For what you can get... I will stick to my mp3 CD player. I have bought a few IPODS for my kids and they are junk. I have had to return them and they break so easy. Sure I can't watch movies with my mp3 Sony CD player but I don't have to worry about finding a file and it always plays. Unless the disk is scratched.


----------



## Scott (Sep 6, 2007)

I am surprised at all the trouble with iPods and iTunes. We have 5 iPods in the family, 2 30 GB video 5th Gen iPods for my wife and I, a 4gb nano for my 8 year old, a 2nd gen shuffle for my 6 year old, and a 1st gen shuffle for my 3 year old. We have not had problems - even my young kids use these things without problems. They are all used regularly, from everything from homeschooling work to listening to audio lectures and stories. 

iTunes is great - very intuitive and works well. It is stellar compared to a program I tried to use for another MP3 player.


----------



## Scott (Sep 6, 2007)

puritancovenanter said:


> For what you can get... I will stick to my mp3 CD player. I have bought a few IPODS for my kids and they are junk. I have had to return them and they break so easy. Sure I can't watch movies with my mp3 Sony CD player but I don't have to worry about finding a file and it always plays. Unless the disk is scratched.


CD players are really clunky once you get used to the iPod.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 6, 2007)

Scott said:


> I am surprised at all the trouble with iPods and iTunes. We have 5 iPods in the family, 2 30 GB video 5th Gen iPods for my wife and I, a 4gb nano for my 8 year old, a 2nd gen shuffle for my 6 year old, and a 1st gen shuffle for my 3 year old. We have not had problems - even my young kids use these things without problems. They are all used regularly, from everything from homeschooling work to listening to audio lectures and stories.
> 
> iTunes is great - very intuitive and works well. It is stellar compared to a program I tried to use for another MP3 player.



Typical Apple program: if you use iTunes solely on all default settings, never change the location of your library, never use an external hard drive, and basically let it completely control your digital music life, it works fine. If you try and change anything, it blows up. Everybody thinks MS is Big Brother, but Apple is double-plus-good.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 6, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > I am surprised at all the trouble with iPods and iTunes. We have 5 iPods in the family, 2 30 GB video 5th Gen iPods for my wife and I, a 4gb nano for my 8 year old, a 2nd gen shuffle for my 6 year old, and a 1st gen shuffle for my 3 year old. We have not had problems - even my young kids use these things without problems. They are all used regularly, from everything from homeschooling work to listening to audio lectures and stories.
> ...



Fred, I love reading your posts on Apple products. They are so good--and sadly so true.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 6, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > I am surprised at all the trouble with iPods and iTunes. We have 5 iPods in the family, 2 30 GB video 5th Gen iPods for my wife and I, a 4gb nano for my 8 year old, a 2nd gen shuffle for my 6 year old, and a 1st gen shuffle for my 3 year old. We have not had problems - even my young kids use these things without problems. They are all used regularly, from everything from homeschooling work to listening to audio lectures and stories.
> ...



Exactly.  I think Apple products work best for those who love Apple. Like a dog or a horse, they can sense antipathy. I've tried, but I'm contrary enough to want to organize things in a way I can remember. iTunes, iPhotos, all the rest, get hopelessly muddled.

PLUS, at least 30% of the time, when I fall for the suggestion to upgrade iTunes on a Windows machine, it messes everything up. I mean things like delete everything already on the iPod and change the order of the playlists.

But I'm small potatoes. I only own a 1st generation shuffle, it does what I need when it works.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't ever upgrade Itunes. Recipe for disaster.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 6, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Scott said:
> ...



Glad I could help! 

Seriously, if you ever doubt that the Illuminati are in charge, read the user forums on Apple's website. 90% of the questions are answered by "you can't do that." The other 10% are answered by "you can only do this crazy rigamaroll work around that Apple allows you by doing <insert link to Apple document>

Quoth Mubutu: I feel like I am taking crazy pills!!!


----------

